#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-07
<juancarlospaco> hello
<hollman> hello
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> :)
<FREDD2> hello kitty
<juancarlospaco> Gatos ?
<juancarlospaco> la base de gatos
<FREDD2> cumbia cabeza
<juancarlospaco> cumbia >> /dev/null
<FREDD2> XD
<juancarlospaco> Cafe, SSH y Racks'n'roll
<FREDD2> no, ska
<FREDD2> birra, ska y telnet
<juancarlospaco> nu telnet nu
<juancarlospaco> ʘ_ʘ
<FREDD2> estas en mi contra
<juancarlospaco> Racks'n'roll de Racks
<juancarlospaco> telnet te afanan lo paquete cuando pasan por el cable pues
<FREDD2> no pasa one
<FREDD2> si se afanan, no es tan importante tmp
<FREDD2> salvo qeu sea material de poringa
<FREDD2> ahi se pudre todo
<pablocastellanos> Tengo un problema con metapost, no hay nada en los foros, ¿pueden brindarme ayuda?
<juancarlospaco> pregunta
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: según el manual, metapost saca archivos SVG, pero cuando le pongo la opción, el programa muere en un «segmentation fault» al parecer tiene un bug http://lists.debian.org/debian-tex-maint/2009/12/msg00343.html
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: ¿qué puedo hacer?
<juancarlospaco> no lo conosco...
<juancarlospaco> :(
<juancarlospaco> que hace?, renderiza SVG a partir de que?
<juancarlospaco> reemplazar con alguna herramienta similar, o buscar una version mas vieja en algun repo anterior, que no tenga el bug
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: texlive-2009-4 ya no está en maverick, solo texlive-2009-7
<juancarlospaco> ubuntu package search
<juancarlospaco> la pagina
<juancarlospaco> pone nombre de paquete te aparecen varias release
<juancarlospaco> eleji alguna anterior a maverick
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: supongo que me va a tocar que parchar el código fuente, solo quería saber si existía alguna solución menos complicada
<juancarlospaco> se va instalar igual
<juancarlospaco> esta que te digo
<juancarlospaco> instalar una version mas antigua de una release anterior
<juancarlospaco> tal vez del LTS
<pablocastellanos> Voy a probar, esta es una instalación nueva de ubuntu, (tengo dos semanas de usarlo)
<juancarlospaco> igual no se que hace...   hay banda de soft que pasa de N cosa a svg
<juancarlospaco> a proposito, un SVG no es un grafico
<juancarlospaco> es un texto XML
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: es parte de la suite de LaTeX, es para producir documentos científicos con mucha matemática
<juancarlospaco> seguramente ha de existir mas cosas de Tex a svg
<juancarlospaco> proba una mas antigua
<juancarlospaco> o instalarlo desde una sesion de livecd
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: al parecer debian ya parchó el paquete, voy a probar instalar el de debian o en su defecto instalar texlive-2010 vanilla
<juancarlospaco> esta bien
<juancarlospaco> depende de que dependencias tenga...
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: Muchas gracias
<juancarlospaco> podes probar la del repo de natty
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: ¿cuál es esa?
<juancarlospaco> la proxima despues de maverick, que aun no salio, pero el repo ya existe
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: Oooh, me declaro ignorante en Ubuntu (solo dos semanas de usarlo, ja ja ja ja) Tengo siete años de usar Gentoo
<juancarlospaco> todos tenemos que " emerge "er en algun momento  :P
<pablocastellanos> La vida es más sencilla en Gentoo :-) (sí suena a una paradoja, ja ja ja)
<juancarlospaco> podes probar compilarlo aca tambien
<juancarlospaco> pero si tiene bug nel codigo, da igual
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: encontré a un debian mainteiner despierto, está reproduciendo el bug, al parecer ya lo habían declarado resuelto
<juancarlospaco> lol
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: obviamente se equivocaron. :-)
<juancarlospaco> por ahi en el squeeze
<pablocastellanos> juancarlospaco: como ayer fue la debian release party conocí a uno y ahora lo estoy molestando, creo que el 6.0 sigue teniendo el bug, ja ja ja
<kaeser> hello
<kaeser> I just want leave it here
<kaeser> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falklands
 * mama21mama 0/
<granjero> hola
<granjero> es posible extraer un solo archivo de un tar.gz de 12Gb
<granjero> holas
<granjero> tengo un problemómn
<granjero> estoy destareando un bakup que pesa 12 Gb y me da error
<granjero> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file
<granjero> ar: Fin de archivo inesperado en el archivo
<granjero> tar: Fin de archivo inesperado en el archivo
<granjero> tar: El error no es recuperable: salida ahora
<beuno> granjero, suena a que esta corrompido el archivo
<granjero> beuno, son archivos creados con un script que lo que hace es tar -vzf un directorio
<granjero> puede ser que esten todos corruptos
<granjero> me hace mal los bakups es server
<beuno> granjero, lo copiaste de algun lugar?  o esto es in-place?
<granjero> los copie
<granjero> a una carpeta en el mismo HD
<beuno> quizas se cago al copiarse?
<granjero> me pasa con todos
<granjero> son archivos de mas de 8Gb
<granjero> eso influye en algo?
<beuno> no creo, salvo que el filesystem sea algo raro?
<beuno> ext2?  ext3?
<mama21mama> tar xf *.tar
<granjero> ext4
<granjero> mama21mama, son tar.gz
<mama21mama> deberia andar igual supongo
<granjero> hay que poner -xzf
<granjero> ahi estoy desgunzipeando el archivo sin copiarlo
<granjero> a ver que pasa
<mama21mama> yo uso tar xf
<mama21mama> y me funciona
<granjero> mama21mama, deberia funcionar aca tambien
<granjero> pero me da error
<granjero> ahora estoy probando con otro archivo
<mama21mama> :|
<mama21mama> lluvia = tortas fritas :D
<NeoRanger> wenas!!
<NeoRanger> alguno que me ayude a compilar un programa??
<NeoRanger> alguno...?
<granjero> hay manera de recuperar datos de un archivo tar corrupto?>
<granjero> ?
<Tukeke> FREDD2, que fue
<FREDD2> Tukeke, locaso que haces
<Tukeke> escuchando musica
<FREDD2> granjero, que yo sepa no hay nada para eso
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Eddie Santiago - Sigo Atrevido - Hagamoslo - (2:16/3:58)
<FREDD2> escuchate juan sin tierra de ska-p Tukeke
<Tukeke> FREDD2, ahi te va
<Tukeke> lo pedistes
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Ska-P - Eurosis - Juan Sin Tierra - (0:02/2:58)
<Tukeke> FREDD2, lo tengo
<Tukeke> :D
<FREDD2> aaa, lo tenes
<FREDD2> :P
<Tukeke> todo lo de ska-p
<Tukeke> todos los discos de ska-p
<FREDD2> como anda el clima por ahi??
<Tukeke> FREDD2, calido
<Tukeke> :D
 * Tukeke está escuchando: Ska-P - Eurosis - Poder Pa'l Pueblo - (0:03/3:20)
 * mama21mama tomando mates con tortas fritas
 * mama21mama espera las milangas
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-08
<juancarlospaco> ┢┦0ℒ@s
<FREDD2> ħøłæ juancarlospaco
<juancarlospaco> 70Ⓓ0 ß!℮₪ FREDD2
<FREDD2> €»€ł€nŧ€ :P
<juancarlospaco> ¥0 ¢@₪$@Ⓓ0 Ⓓ℮ 7Я@ß@ʝ@Я
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> ┢┦0ℒ@$
<granjero> hola
<granjero> estoy con una duda del comando nohup. por ejemplo quiero destarear un bakup que pesa 14gb por ssh. como el porceso tarda mucho mi idea era usar el comando nohup ya que si dejo destareando se me corta el ssh y por ende el porceso hijo de destareo.
<granjero> pongo
<granjero> sudo nohup tar xf xxx.tar.gz &
<granjero> para que me lo mande a segundo plano tambien y me deje poner exit y salir
<granjero> pero no me lo manda a segundo plano
<granjero> donde estoy pifiando?
<granjero> me pone esto nohup: se ignora la entrada y se añade la salida a «nohup.out»
<granjero> y no me vuelve al prompt
<chory1> proba con sript
<chory1> script
<unimix> granjero, para evitar que un corte en la sesion ssh interrumpa un trabajo usa screen
<granjero> hola chory1
<granjero> hola unimix
<unimix> O/
<granjero> unimix, nunca escuche de screen
<granjero> ahora voy a investigar
<chory1> ese perdon le pifie :P
<chory1> te abre lo q seria sesiones y podes manejarlas
<granjero> igual ahi con el nohup y & pude destarear
<granjero> es conveniente agregarle al script de bakupeo el nohup?
<unimix> granjero, para empezar puede que te sirva esto http://www.slideshare.net/jza/aprendiendo-linux-screen
<granjero> porque los primeros bakups se me corrompieron y creo que fue porque lo hago en dos partes destintas una muy grande y otra pequeña. me parece que la grande tardaba mas que el tiempo que yo le habia estipulado y cuando cron activaba la otra se cortaba el bakup previo
<granjero> es posible?
<unimix> si, todo es posible :) granjero
<unimix> que pasa si invertis el orden ? Agregas informacion como para tener trazabilidad de que sucede en cada proceso: Hora inicio, hora finalizacion, etc ?
<unimix> como para tener datos concretos que verifiquen o no si pasa lo que supones
<granjero> si el orden lo invertí y parece que dio resultado
<granjero> ahora los voy a espaciar mas
<d3> hola gente
<d3> nesecito un favor
<d3> hay alguien disponible
<juancarlospaco> ┢┦0ℒ@, ⓠµ℮ ⓟ@$0 ?
<juancarlospaco> ups, ahora si
<d3> nesesito un favor tengo un problema
<juancarlospaco> escribi la pregunta, si alguien puede contestara...
<d3> matematico muy tonto pero no lo puedo sacar
<d3> es matematico
<d3> es que tengo un producto de 25 ml
<d3> que pesa 62 gramos
<d3> o 62.000mg
<d3> lo que yo quiero saver es a cuantos ml equivale 250 mg
<juancarlospaco> saber
<juancarlospaco> pero ML es mililitro, MG es miligramo
<d3> claro jaja
<d3> si si lose
<d3> pero no lo puedo sacar
<d3> por eso di el valor de el 25 ml
<d3> en mg
<juancarlospaco> es una regla de 3 simple
<juancarlospaco> :/
<d3> si pero se me hiso mas complicado
<d3> que valo te da a vos
<d3> ?
<d3> ¿?
<sansen> si 62000 mg son 25 ml entonces 250mg son x ml
<juancarlospaco> lo que dice sansen
<sansen> igual creo que esta mal la conversion
<sansen> ah no
<d3> claro
<d3> por que son unidades de medida distintas
<d3> ahi es donde se me complica
<juancarlospaco> ademas, no te enojes, pero creo no esta permitido hacer cosas asi en foros y chats, una vez respondi y me retaron por responder tarea escolar
<granjero> si 62000mg son 25ml entonces 250mg son x
<sansen> yo decia de 62 a 62000
<sansen> pero ta bien
<d3> es q es la convercion de g a mg
<d3> pero cual es el valor de x ?
<sansen> hacé la cuenta
<d3> pero que no puedo
<d3> estoy perdido
<granjero> d3 es facil
<granjero> regla de tres
<granjero> te escribi arriba
<granjero> si 62000mg son 25ml entonces 250mg son x
<d3> si pero no puedo hacer una regla de 3 con unidades de medida distintas
<granjero> si 3 huevos cuestan 14pesos
<granjero> cuanto cuestan 6 huevos?
<d3> 24
<granjero> ok
<granjero> si 62000mg ocupan 25ml
<sansen> 250*25 = 6250 mg * ml
<granjero> cuanto ocupan 250mg
<granjero> esta cuenta es para hacer acido lisergico?
<d3> no
<granjero> ufa
<d3> un amigo trabaja en un gymnacio y se quiere pinchar
<granjero> uhhhh
<sansen> 6250 mg *ml /62000mg = es como 0.1 los mg se tachan y te queda en ml
<granjero> no se metan esas porquerias
<granjero> me fui
<juancarlospaco> YAY !
<d3> no entiendo
<d3> :-(
<sansen> no entiendo que no entendes
<d3> es que nunca vi que se multiplicara gramos por litros
<d3> no se hacer mg * ml
<sansen> siempre se hace eso
<juancarlospaco> men, que no se pinche, esa droga hace muy mal, es adictiva
<d3> pero si yo no hable de ninguna droga
<sansen> pero despues cuando dividis por mg se tacha y te queda en ml
<juancarlospaco> d3: " un amigo trabaja en un gymnacio y se quiere pinchar "
<juancarlospaco> :/
<sansen> en todo caso no le pongas unidades y hace la cuenta ya ta
<d3> no por que no es lo mismo
<sansen> d3, alguna vez hiciste una regla de 3 simple ?
<d3> juancarlospaco se quiere pinchar pero con algo que el save q es drigas para pincharse hay muchas y no son todas las mismas
<d3> si obio
<d3> pero colapse
<d3> con las unidades de medida
<sansen> cual hiciste ?
<d3> como ?
<d3> cual ? siempre
<sansen> un ejemplo que hayas hecho ?
<sansen> vas a ver que estas haciendo lo mismo aca
<juancarlospaco> se de lo que podes estar hablando, yo solo te aviso, cuesta dejarlo despues, lee o busca el video de la Historia de Greg Valentino (es un Documental acerca de eso)
<d3> es que no tengo idea que se esta pinchando el
<d3> y si lo vi
<juancarlospaco> aca un tipo joven murio de ataque al corazon en el gim, despues de pincharse
<d3> nose supongo que el sabra lo que hace
<d3> entonces esta bien el valor que me dio para 250 mg
<d3> que es 0,1008 ml ?
<sansen> sip
<sansen> sino usa wolfram alfa
<sansen> o lee sobre regla de 3 simples
<sansen> en wikipedia
<d3> si si
<d3> lo hise asi
<d3> pero siento que no lo hise bien
<sansen> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regla_de_tres
<sansen> fijate los ejemplos
<sansen> dijfate que multiplica litros con habitaciones
<sansen> me jui
<faktorqm> unimix
<juancarlospaco> no route to host
<faktorqm> ah q salamin tenes razon
<faktorqm> no ta xD
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-09
 * mama21mama 0/
<novalettres> buenasss
<novalettres> les pido ayudita, tengo problemas al ejecutar un juego con wine, es en pantalla completa, descarga unas actualizaciones (por lo que veo se conecta con el server), pero cuando le doy a ejecutar, se cierra, el juego es argenmu y pone una pantalla para empezar y luego entrar a los servidores
<juancarlospaco> novalettres: no se si funcione, no esta en la base de datos de winehq
<novalettres> haaaa, mira me dieron esta pagina
<novalettres> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1873
<novalettres> para solucionar el problema, pero nada, no lo logro hacer andar
<juancarlospaco> novalettres: ahi dice que no funciona
<novalettres> si, que es "garbage"
<novalettres> pero no se porque
<juancarlospaco> Garbage = basura, un juego que anda es gold, platinum, etc
<novalettres> y mi ingles no es lo suficiente como para entender el porque no anda
<novalettres> oka
<novalettres> gracias juancarlospaco, me parece que voy a virtualizr
<juancarlospaco> el juego en si mismo
<juancarlospaco> por el error de gameguard
<juancarlospaco> eso dice
<novalettres> haaa
<juancarlospaco> gameguard debe ser un sistema anti-cheat
<novalettres> si
<novalettres> pero le doy a iniciar a ambos
<novalettres> y no
<novalettres> no quiere
<juancarlospaco> en wine no funcionara
<novalettres> oka, gracias igual
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<chory> hola
<L1pe> hola chory tanto tiempo
<L1pe> como andas?
<chory> todo bien vos ? esperando por mis vacaicones :P
 * mama21mama 0/
 * mama21mama :.quien quiere invitacion de diaspora?
<granjero> FREDD2,
<granjero> como va?
<granjero> como va sala?
<Tukeke> existe una forma de quemar en un CD o DVD varias distros ?
<mama21mama> si
<mama21mama> puedes crear una iso autoarrancable con grub2 que ponte las demas iso en el menu.
<mama21mama> que estaran esas iso en el dvd o cd.
<juancarlospaco> Llueve...
<granjero> aca no
<granjero> toque algo en top y ahora funciona un solo cpu
<juancarlospaco> segundo Core QEPD
<granjero> juancarlospaco, andan ambos pero van turnandose
<juancarlospaco> como en la vieja escuela, dos cpu eran dos cpu fisicos, no un cpu con dos nucleos  :P
<granjero> y en la nueva escuela que tengo un cpu doble?
<juancarlospaco> lol
<juancarlospaco> puede ser
<juancarlospaco> cosa e'mandinga...
<granjero> una pregunta, como se puede hacer para saber a que hora terminó un proceso?
<juancarlospaco> depende de que haga el proceso, que recursos consuma, como puede variar ese recurso, la carga de trabajo, etc
<juancarlospaco> algunos comandos poniendo --verbose o --debug suelen imprimir tiempo restante o transcurrido, pero no es lo mismo que lo que pides
<granjero> juancarlospaco, es para saber cuanto tarda en hacerse un bakup que tengo porgramado con cron
<juancarlospaco> si la pc o lo que sea tiene carga, poca ram, mucho I/O demorara mas
<juancarlospaco> fijate la fecha del archivo de backup
<juancarlospaco> los logs
<granjero> busque en /var/logs pero noy hay nada de cron
<juancarlospaco> mandale al final y al principio:   date >> /tmp/logbackup.txt
<juancarlospaco> es un ejemplo eh!
<juancarlospaco> no se la naturaleza de tu backup
<juancarlospaco> yo los mando todos a la nochie, cuando no queda nadie aqui
<juancarlospaco> que arranquen con diferencia de 30minutos a 1 hora para no castigar la network
<juancarlospaco> podes hacer que el archivo comprimido tenga fecha y hora en el nombre de archivo
<granjero> si fecha le puse
<juancarlospaco> onda :  backup-pr0n-09-02-2011-14-15.tar
<granjero> tambien programé que arranquen a la noche
<juancarlospaco> si pones asi:    tar cosa backup-`date`.tar
<granjero> datos-2011-02-09.tar.gz
<granjero> asi me los hace a mi
<juancarlospaco> exacto
<juancarlospaco> perfect
<granjero> ese es el de anoche
<juancarlospaco> ponele la hora ahi
<granjero> como aca cerramos a las 23
<granjero> lo mando a la 1am del otro dia
<granjero> por si alguien se queda
<granjero> * 1 * * 2,3,4,4,6	root	backup-datos.sh
<granjero> * 6 * * 2,3,4,4,6	root	backup-lapa.sh
<granjero> y asi esta cron
<granjero> tar -czf /media/500Gb/BACKUPS/datos-"$(date +%Y-%m-%d-%H)"hs.tar.gz /home/isec/SERVER
<juancarlospaco> genial
<granjero> ese es el script de backup
<juancarlospaco> grossisimo
<granjero> pero por ejemplo hoy llegué y tenia 60 procesos zombies
<granjero> casi todos gzip
<granjero> y un par tar
<granjero> y no se por que
<juancarlospaco> ah
<juancarlospaco> eso es un problema diferente que saber la fecha
<juancarlospaco> tener un log mas fino
<granjero> lo que quiero saber es el tiempo que tarda en hacerlo
<juancarlospaco> fijate que el tar
<juancarlospaco> tiene el parametro  --totals
<granjero> porque me da la sensación que si cron tira el segundo bakup mientras esta haciendo el primero se lima todo
<juancarlospaco> te dice cuanto comprimio en cuanto
<granjero> eso cuando lo ejecuto o tiene guardado?
<juancarlospaco> agregalo como parametro de tar
<juancarlospaco> de ultima, depende que estas haciendo siempre he, puede consumir un poco mas de CPU
<juancarlospaco> podes mandarle el parametro --verbose
<juancarlospaco> y redireccionas a un archivo de texto
<juancarlospaco> tar --totals --verbose cosa archivo.tar > milog.txt
<juancarlospaco> es un ejemplo
<juancarlospaco> depende que tan pesada es la tarea de backup, si son muchos teras te va a comer mas recursos
<juancarlospaco> si es chiquito para probar esta ok
<granjero> tar -czf --totals /media/500Gb/BACKUPS/datos-"$(date +%Y-%m-%d-%H)"hs.tar.gz /home/isec/SERVER
<granjero> asi?
<juancarlospaco> proba alguna boludes en tu pc siempre antes de usarlo en Produccion
<juancarlospaco> si, no se como usas vos los parametros si los cortos o los largos, pero si
<juancarlospaco> yo uso los largos siempre por que son mas nmotecnicos, por si no soy yo el que tiene que editarlo
<granjero> mi problema es que no me dieron tiempo a tener una etapa de prueba
<juancarlospaco> jejeje
<granjero> me dijeron en enero tener que erradicar win
<juancarlospaco> esta bien
<juancarlospaco> si totals te imprime un resumen de cuanto comprimio en cuanto nada mas
<juancarlospaco> eso lo imprime en la terminal eh, tenes que redirijirlo a algun lado
<juancarlospaco> si te esta creando archivos comprimidos corruptos que son ilegibles, fijate que tar tiene el parametro:  --verify
<juancarlospaco> ese parametro te chequea el .tar  despues que termina de crearlo
<granjero> igual los que me salieron corruptos con gzrecoverytool
<granjero> y cpio pude extraer
<granjero> pero el tema es que hico 60% del bakup
<granjero> y el unico archivo que perdieron por ahora no aparece
<juancarlospaco> para que no tengas mas corruptos podes usar el parametro de tar --verify y tambien usar:  md5sum backup.tar > backup-md5.txt
<juancarlospaco> eso te hace el md5 del archivo, siempre podras chequear si esta intacto o no
<juancarlospaco> es un ejemplo
<eldes> hola a todos
<D33R1> hola
<eldes> hoy instale Ubuntu :P
<eldes> + Kernel 2.6.37 + MultiTask patch :P
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-10
<faktorqm> m4v: ping
 * mama21mama 0/
<marianom> beuno: ping!
<beuno> marianom, pong pong!
<marianom> ante todo, felicitaciones por tu importante anuncio de dias atras. no se propagó a identi.ca asi que lo vi de casualidad
<marianom> hombres valientes le hacen falta a este pais
<beuno> heh
<beuno> gracias
<marianom> en otro orden de cosas. vemos que tenemos invitados internacionales en este humilde y silencioso canal. vos sabes el motivo?
<unimix> ooops ... es cierto todo lo que se lee en Identi.ca ? :P
<unimix> si es asi, parabens beuno !!
<beuno> :)
<beuno> marianom, invitados interncionales?  yo no se nada de nada, no
<unimix> welcome to the club
<beuno> unimix, todavia no, todavia no...
<beuno> marianom, quizas estan monitoreando un poco mas todos los canales
<marianom> ok, aca se va a morir de angustia :)
<beuno> creo que va a agradecer el silencio
<m4v> es seguramente por el tema de los loging bots
<marianom> che, unimix, le decimos la verdad a beuno? o lo dejamos y que le pase como a nosotros? que nos enteramos despues que no estaba tan bueno el casamiento
<unimix> m4v, estas en todo ! :)
<marianom> niños llorando, ya vuelvo!
<beuno> marianom, creo que la ignorancia a veces es buena
<unimix> ehhh ... creo que deberiamos ser sinceros con el .... y que llegue a sus propias conclusiones sin contaminarlo previamente :)
<unimix> beuno, ya sabes, si queres er feliz, mantenete ignorante :)
<unimix> ademas, es sabido que la experiencia de otros no cuent para la propia
<unimix> lo cual tiene su lado bueno y el malo tambien
<m4v> unimix: :P salió un hilo en la lista -irc sobre que los locobots no indican que el canal está logueado en el idioma del canal, y de ahí surgió que los canales que estén loguados por ubuntulog deberían indicarlo en el entrymsg de chanserv, e indicar el TermOfService de los canales ubuntu. (los locobots deberían desactivarse en algún momento)
<unimix> beuno, avisa para la ceremonia del civil asi te tiramos CDs de Ubuntu en lugar de arroz :P
<beuno> unimix, hahahah
<unimix> m4v, ok, gracias por la info
<m4v> creo que por ahora el único canal que cumple con eso es #ubuntu-es, pero como aún no está los TermOfService traducidos al español es medio inútil molestarse en actualizar los entrymsg en todos los canales españoles.
<unimix> m4v, o sea que es un formalismo, cierto ?
<m4v> si
<faktorqm> unimix: poneme el post de los locos hispanoparlantes en sticky please, puede ser?
<faktorqm> pero no sticky en comunidad
<faktorqm> sticky en el general
<m4v> traducirlo es un TODO mío (para #ubuntu-es) cuando esté mando un mail a la lista para avisar.
<faktorqm> que fue donde originalmente lo hice
<unimix> faktorqm, ok, ya lo hago
<faktorqm> aprovecho para preguntarte, vos podes poner stickys en otros subforos?
<unimix> igualmente es un tema para Comunidad, no para el general
<faktorqm> por que yo postie en los loco teams de bolivia, ecuador, venezuela, centroamerica, peru, colombia
<unimix> faktorqm, no solo en U-ar forum
<faktorqm> bu...
<unimix> igulmente me gustaria hacerte mis comentarios al respecto en privado
<faktorqm> como no
<m4v> unimix: otra cosa es que si no estás anunciando a los usuarios que el canal es logueado públicamente, no estás cumpliento con el ToS de freenode (o algo así)
<m4v> pero eso se puede arreglar ahora.
<unimix> lo arreglas vos, m4v ?
<m4v> unimix: nop, solo beuno puede actualizar el entrymsg ;P pero copio el de #ubuntu-es
<m4v> /msg chanserv set #ubuntu-ar ENTRYMSG Bienvenidos a #ubuntu-ar. Por favor respete el CoC: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/C%C3%B3digo_de_Conducta El canal se archiva públicamente en http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<m4v> o algo así
<m4v> si tiene un mejor link para el CoC... yo ya no me acuerdo cual era el mejor de todas las traducciones que hay por ahí
<unimix> ah, ese es el entry msg ? Creo que yo tambien lo puedo cambiar, asi que tomo lo que recien mandaste y pruebo
<beuno> done
<m4v> según el access list del canal solo beuno puede
<m4v> :)
<unimix> beuno, thx
<Guest95903> :P
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-11
<juancarlospaco> granjero: fijate el Foro
<granjero> juancarlospaco, si estaba leyendo
<granjero> gracias por la respuesta\
<granjero> estoy tratando de entender un poco. \
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> pregunta alli cualkier cosa k no se entiend
<granjero> ahora estoy en el laburo. voy a ver si hoy a la madrugada hace el bakup que le corresponde a hoy
<granjero> gracias por tu tiempo viejo
<NeoRanger> Hola gente, tengo una pregunta: Actualicé mi Ubuntu 10.04 y ahora cuando cargo videos de Youtube no me aparecen mas en la carpeta tmp, que puede ser???
<chory> seguramente los guarda en otro lado
<chory> o bajo otro nombre
<gn0> Heyyyyy
<gn0> Al fin encuentro un canal con gente de Argentina.
<gn0> Buenas tardes.
<juancarlospaco> hi
<juancarlospaco> todos los canales que tienen -ar son de argentina
<juancarlospaco> o de arabes  :p
<juancarlospaco> jaja
<gn0> Sí, pero muy pocos tienen mas de una persona. Y basándome en la historia, hay menos del 0.17% de probabilidades de que esa persona conteste.
<juancarlospaco> todos laburando
<gn0> O haciendo idle. Vas a ver que yo hago lo mismo.
<gn0> ¿De dónde sos juancarlospaco y por qué no estás laburando?
<juancarlospaco> es que son competencias de AFK
<juancarlospaco> yo ya perdi...  :(
<gn0> ¿AFK?
<juancarlospaco> lejos del teclado en lenguajes g33k
<gn0> Es verdad, lo ví en la tele.
<gn0> Yo la verdad dejé el IRC hace unos 3 años, ó 4. Cuando empecé a tener vida social. Pero lo extraño.
<gn0> No es lo mismo de antes, antes había mas gente sin vida social y sin facebook.
<juancarlospaco> lol, una cosa no quita la otra...
<gn0> Es verdad, de hecho entré al IRC para hacer vida social.
<juancarlospaco> mas que nada muchos no se van a molestar en hablar si no es un problema grave el que tienes...
<gn0> Todo empezó hace 25 minutos cuando fuí a comprar algo para merendar a los chinos y dije "Estaría bueno sentarse a tomar gancia batido y programar algo hoy a la noche, ya que no voy a salir..."
<juancarlospaco> a full
<gn0> E inmediatamente dije, "Estaría mejor hacer eso mismo con alguien, y aún mejor, con alguien que entienda algo de PCs."
<juancarlospaco> fernet, vim, python
<gn0> Pensaba algo como gancia (porque es lo único que tengo ahora), vim y as + gdb.
<juancarlospaco> ahora mismo mi movida en el laburo es " Cafe, SSH y Racks'n'roll   "
<gn0> Lo interesante de mi laburo anterior, es que a esta hora de un viernes, salvo que estubieramos a punto de hacer algún release, la movida era Café + CS, y si pasaban de las 10 de la noche, sacábamos algún vodka de la oficina del jefe.
<juancarlospaco> yo soy Admin linux, tambien Admin de red, asi que se levantar un squid reverso o tambien resetear la password del router desde el rommom
<gn0> Yo debería estar preparándome para irme a entrenar. El tiempo vuela.
<gn0> En un rato vengo si no me vinieron a buscar antes.
<gn0> Por las dudas, un gusto hablar con vos juancarlospaco.
<juancarlospaco> igualmente
<granjero> mama21mama, gracias por revisar mi cron y ver que habia limado con los dias!
<mama21mama> por nada
<granjero> =)
<juancarlospaco> :)
<granjero> juancarlospaco,
<granjero> como va?
<granjero> no termino de entender lo que posteaste del md5sum
<granjero> se que es para comparar archivos
<granjero> pero lo que no entiendo es como usarlo para revisar el backup
<granjero> si el archivo final es distinto a los que junta y comprime con tar
<juancarlospaco> el md5 actua sobre el tar final
<juancarlospaco> si el tar final esta ok en el md5, todo lo de adentro lo esta
<juancarlospaco> para revisar el backup haces:  md5sum --check nombredelarchivoquetieneelmd5.txt
<granjero> yo tareo una carpeta
<granjero> luego le hago un md5
<juancarlospaco> aja
<juancarlospaco> al tar
<juancarlospaco> eso es automatico
<juancarlospaco> lo hace el script
<granjero> se haya echo o no bien el tar me va a dar un resultado el md5
<granjero> que luego voy a poder usar en el futuro para ver si ese archivo sigue igual
<juancarlospaco> correcto
<granjero> pero no me va a decir si el proceso se realizo correctamente
<juancarlospaco> es como los md5 de las ISO cuando bajas una iso de un linux
<granjero> si si eso lo entendi
<juancarlospaco> si no tenes ningun warning en el Log
<juancarlospaco> es por que esta OK
<juancarlospaco> fijate que crea 3 archivo
<juancarlospaco> 1 tar
<granjero> si
<juancarlospaco> 1 log
<juancarlospaco> 1 md5
<juancarlospaco> si esta mal el tar, salta en el log
<granjero> el script luego de leerlo varias veces lo entendi
<juancarlospaco> si esta bien el tar, salta en el md5
<granjero> a ver...
<juancarlospaco> ademas no pesa nada el log y el md5
<juancarlospaco> mira si algun dia empieza a fallar el disco donde estas haciendo backup
<juancarlospaco> jeje
<granjero> si mi idea es armar otro server
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> sirve el mismo script
<granjero> y que me mande por red losbakups los domingos
<granjero> para tenerlos en otro lado tambien
<juancarlospaco> bien
<granjero> ahora lo voy a probar en una virtual que tengo el cript
<granjero> y mi idea es que el otro server este en la otra sede que tenemos
<juancarlospaco> bien
<granjero> total tenemos iplan con 10mb
<granjero> que entre las sedes vuela
<juancarlospaco> es algo relacionado con una importante empresa de aviones por casualidad ?
<granjero> y quiero armar una VPN
<juancarlospaco> bien
<juancarlospaco> es lo ideal
<juancarlospaco> replicado en ambos lugares cruzado
<juancarlospaco> se puede hacer un script aun mas pulenta, todo depende de als necesidades
<granjero> el tema es que yo todo toco de oidi
<granjero> oido
<juancarlospaco> para eso estamos
<juancarlospaco> aca nadie se las sabe todas
<juancarlospaco> ademas esto es un laburo que es una actualizacion constante
<granjero> soy pastelero devenido en tecnico
<juancarlospaco> todo el tiempo salen cosas nuevas y tenes que absorverlas, no es como developer, que aprendes un lenguaje y toda la vida es igual
<juancarlospaco> estas migrando la parte de catering de aeroparke de windows a linux...  me habian ofrecido ese trabajo, pero perdi el contacto, lol
<granjero> no no
<granjero> jajaja
<granjero> buen laburo
<juancarlospaco> va no se si era de catering, algo relacionado con productos alimento
<granjero> seguro la empresa era skychef
<juancarlospaco> no lo se, le perdi el contacto al vago
<granjero> o alguna por el estilo que son las que hacen el morfi de los vuelos que salen de aeroparque y ezeiza
<juancarlospaco> bien
<granjero> a mi me agarraron aca donde trabajo porque vieron que usaba ubuntu em mi laptop
<granjero> y cayo un par de veces softwarelegal
<granjero> y me dijeron que migre todo
<granjero> y ya este año no quedó ni un win
<juancarlospaco> aca siempre vas a encontrar respuesta, y suelen ser rapidas, ademas no somos muy elitistas...
<granjero> un par virtualizados para unos soft de gestion que no pude hacer correr con wine
<juancarlospaco> que bueno, felicitaciones
<juancarlospaco> seria cuestion de ubicarle reemplazo
<granjero> si siempre me tiraron buena onda y buenos tips en el foro y aca
<granjero> estuve buscando
<granjero> hay algunos
<granjero> pero hasta no resolver todos los problemas que surgen con la migracion no puedo investigar mucho
<juancarlospaco> yo ahora estoy haciendo un soft para reeemplazar uno de microsoft DOS, para quimica, calcula cosas de gases y cosas asi
<juancarlospaco> de hobby, estan lejos de ser perfectos
<granjero> es un soft para gestionar un instituto de enseñanza terciaria. manejar datos de alumnos, carreras, materias, notas etc.
<granjero> vi algunos en los repositorios de ubuntu de quimica
<granjero> DOS sigue siendo pago?
<juancarlospaco> aja
<granjero> que onda el DOSbox?
<granjero> el que viene en los repos?
<juancarlospaco> no lo se
<granjero> yo ese lo instalé y le hice correr el LOGO
<juancarlospaco> la cuestion es que quieren otra cosa
<granjero> que me encanaba de chico
<juancarlospaco> jajajaj
<granjero> llegan las 21.00hs
<granjero> hora de cerrar el boliche
<granjero> voy a cerrar unas puertas y a poner unos candados
<granjero> ya vuelvo
<juancarlospaco> granjero vos necesitas un software para gestionar un instituto de ense?anza terciaria. manejar datos de alumnos, carreras, materias, notas etc.
<granjero> y despues saludo y me voy a descansar
<granjero> si
<juancarlospaco> viste el Sanca ?  http://trac.usla.org.ar/sanca
<granjero> no ahi mande a marcadores
<granjero> me voy a contactar
<granjero> gracias viejo
<granjero> me voy a cerrar
<juancarlospaco> ok
<granjero> nos vemos
<granjero> salud!
<juancarlospaco> suerte...
<granjero> =_
<granjero> =)
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-12
<mama21mama> no seria mejor llevarlo a la nube?
<mama21mama> al backup?
<mama21mama> yo no dejo ningun backup donde uso mis manos. soy un peligro.
<mama21mama> por eso lo subo a la nube.
<mama21mama> que se arregle otro.
<mama21mama> xD
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> :/
#ubuntu-ar 2011-02-13
<FREDD2> :P
<juancarlospaco> :)
<fabian> hola
<fabian> mi nombre es fabian
<fabian> soy de Perú
<fabian> alguien esta??
<FREDD2> que pasa fabian
<fabian> estoy realizando una serie de preguntas linuxeras
<fabian> como para armar un juego
<FREDD2> jajaja
<fabian> las preguntas van realacionadas a FOSS
<FREDD2> ni idea de juegos capo
<FREDD2> no me gustan
<FREDD2> y te digo mas, mataria a mario bros
<fabian> no es un juego informatico
<fabian> te digo de antemano
<fabian> pero
<fabian> bueno
<fabian> te puedo realizar alguna pregunta... y tu hacerme preguntas tambien
<fabian> para acumular
<fabian> ???
<FREDD2> e?
<FREDD2> que es??
<FREDD2> un ping pong de preguntas y respuestas?
<fabian> no...
<fabian> que comando usas para crear un sistema de archivos en linux?
<fabian> si no sabes no hay problema
<fabian> hazme una pregunta
<FREDD2> make?
<FREDD2> makedir?
<fabian> no
<fabian> no es
<fabian> mkfs
<fabian> bueno
<fabian> hazme una pregunta
<fabian> porfa
<fabian> estas?
<FREDD2> si
<FREDD2> cual es el comando para eliminar el sistema sin que te pregunte nada
<fabian> cual es???
<fabian> rm -rf /
<fabian> :S
<fabian> no creo que sea eso... esta bloqueado ahora me parece
<fabian> cual es?
<FREDD2> XD
<FREDD2> si ese
<FREDD2> rm -rf *
<fabian> otra
<fabian> ?
<FREDD2> na, otro dia
<fabian> jaja
<FREDD2> para que queres saber tanto?
<FREDD2> ajajajaj
<fabian> algo que se te ocurra
<fabian> tengo que hacer un juego
<fabian> de preguntas
<fabian> para el break de un evento
<fabian> ya hice muchas
<fabian> no tengo idea de mas
<FREDD2> para que sirve libcaca??
<FREDD2> (no es joda)
<fabian> libcaca??
<fabian> ni idea
<fabian> para qué?
<FREDD2> ver videos en modo de texto
<fabian> es una libreria supongo
<fabian> cierto?
<FREDD2> si, para el mplayer
<fabian> buena
<fabian> otra idea?
<mama21mama> fabian, como analizas un sistema para saber si tiene rootkit?
<FREDD2> XDDD
<mama21mama> ando leyendo lo del juego xD
<FREDD2> te dejo de garpe
<FREDD2> XDDD
<mama21mama> fabian, como analizas un sistema para saber si tiene rootkit?
<FREDD2> ahi volvio
<mama21mama> ando leyendo lo del juego xD
<fabian> se desconecto
<fabian> mmm...
<fabian> como?
<fabian> eso no es virus??? :S me parece haber visto cuando usaba windows... hace ufff...
<mama21mama> con otro sistema onda live-cd miras la suma de verificacion de cada archivo en el sistema en cuestion.
<mama21mama> y como averiguas si tienes rootkit en el ahrdware?
<mama21mama> *hardware?
<fabian> me mataste
<FREDD2> era para un juego?
<FREDD2> jajajaja
<FREDD2> lo asesinaste mama21mama
<FREDD2> le hiciste fataliti
<FREDD2> XD
<mama21mama> xD
<fabian> jejeje
<fabian> game over para mi...
<fabian> plop
<mama21mama> hay gente que investiga eso son algo superdotados
<mama21mama> habiles hackers o algo parecido.
<fabian> las preguntas estan bien
<fabian> es la univa manera??
<fabian> *unica
<fabian> con otro sistema onda live-cd miras la suma de verificacion de cada archivo en el sistema en cuestion.
<fabian> ?
<FREDD2> no, tmb podes esperar que te hagan mierda el sistema
<FREDD2> :P
<fabian> jajaja
<fabian> http://vtroger.blogspot.com/2009/01/detectar-rootkits-en-sistemas-linuxunix.html
<FREDD2> en tantos años, con pc´s trabajando 24hsx365dias, jamas me paso
<FREDD2> lo unico que me paso fueron atques ddos por semanas
<fabian> pero
<fabian> es necesario un live cd???
<fabian> o sea
<fabian> supongo que  se puede instalar programas
<fabian> para que detecten los rootkits...
<fabian> supongo... no se en verdad
<fabian> ??
<mama21mama> fabian> para que detecten los rootkits...  | si el rootkit esta en el driver del hardisk de nada sirve el detector.
<FREDD2> supongo que no
<mama21mama> por eso se debe analizar con otro sistema alternativo.
<FREDD2> eso mismo iba a decir
<fabian> ah ya
<fabian> "suma de verificacion" a que te refieres?
<fabian> a la verificacion de cada archivo a analizar?
<fabian> otra...
<fabian> ?
<mama21mama> claro md5sum
<mama21mama> all file.
<mama21mama> el numerito debe sir igual al que dice el autor.
<mama21mama> md5sum archivo
<fabian> me disculpas??
<fabian> disculpa mi ignorancia... pero lo que te entiendo es que  cada archivo tiene un MD5 unico
<fabian> y entonces
<fabian> si al analizarlo
<fabian> es distinto
<fabian> entonces
<fabian> debe tener un rootkit??
<fabian> no se si estoy en lo correcto
<fabian> tu dime
<mama21mama> claro
<mama21mama> pero si tienes un rootkit en el driver del controlador del hardisk puede mentir para que de la suma correcta.
<mama21mama> por eso es mejor desde un sistema alternativo que analice el sistema infectado.
<fabian> ah ya
<fabian> mira
<fabian> ¿Cómo analizar un sistema para saber si tiene un rootkit?
<fabian> 		-Ingresar desde otro sistema (por ejemplo un Live CD) y verificar la suma de control 		MD5
<fabian> solo he cambiado palabras, pero dice lo mismo, no??
<fabian> tu me dices... ;)
<fabian> una pregunta
<fabian> imagina que detecto el rootkit
<fabian> que hago luego?
<fabian> sigues ahi?
<fabian> FREDD2 ???
<fabian> tu sabes tambien?
<fabian> hola
<fabian> alguien aca?
 * mama21mama 0/
<juancarlospaco> :)
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-07
<granjero> buenas
<granjero> estoy haciendo un script simplecito para poder guardar los videos web, youtube, vimeo, etc. y quiero saber si echo admite colores
 * gmnes is away: Estoy ocupado
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-08
<granjero> hola, como les va tanto tiempoquiero reintalar grub en la misma partición donde está ubuntu... el comando seria "sudo grub-install /dev/sda6" ?
<granjero> el grub que esta en la mbr va a seguir estando?
<sodaclan> buenas??
<sodaclan> gente por hay ??
<sodaclan> el nvidia xserver no guarda la configuration de pantalla que quiero
<sodaclan> alguien me ayuda
<NeoLinux> Hola mundo libre
<NeoLinux> Hay alguien?
<Neolinux> Hola?
<invitado_web> hola
<invitado_web> buen día
<invitado_web> necesitaria una mano por favor
<invitado_web> estoy por entregar una maquina, y la pantalla primaria de la notebook funciona, pero se ve que al usar constantemente la secundaria del monitor, ahora no puedo reconfigurarlo.
<invitado_web> entonces una vez que arranca ubuntu desaparece la pantalla de la laptop
<invitado_web> alguien que me pueda dar una mano?¡
<beuno> invitado_web, que version de Ubuntu estas usando?
<invitado_web> ya intente con la configuración de pantallas
<invitado_web> es la última
<invitado_web> 11.10
<invitado_web> ni siquiera me da la opción para espejarlas, algo que antes me permitía
<beuno> entonces, tenes una notebook, le enchufas un monitor externo, durante el arranque todo bien, pero cuando termina de arrancar, te apaga el monitor de la notebook?
<invitado_web> algo asi
<invitado_web> tengo la notebook
<invitado_web> que siempre la use con monitores externos
<invitado_web> ahora que la vendí y estoy por entregar, formatie (si asi se escribe) todo
<invitado_web> y cuando intento usarla sin monitor externo, al iniciar ubuntu, me queda la pantalla en negro
<beuno> invitado_web, fijate si la notebook tiene un boton para apagar y prender la pantalla
<invitado_web> conecto el vga, y funciona en el monitor externo
<invitado_web> hay uno que parece funcionar como tal, pero había intentado y nada
<invitado_web> creo que el problema es que la pantalla de la laptop es de 14 pulgadas, pero en monitores esta configurado con una resolución abismal de 1355x766, y no me deja cambiarla
<beuno> entiendo
<beuno> probemos algo
<invitado_web> si
<beuno> hace:  control + alt + F1
<beuno> fijate si asi te muestra la terminal
<invitado_web> hola beuno
<beuno> hola invitado_web
<invitado_web> soy el muchacho del problema con las pantallas
<beuno> te funciono?
<invitado_web> me quede con la primer linea de lo que escribiste: "ctrl mas alt mas f1"
<invitado_web> de ahí me salto a una pantalla negra
<invitado_web> nunca mas pude volver a la charla
<invitado_web> tuve que apagar la maquina
<beuno> ah
<beuno> bien
<beuno> para volver, apretas control + alt + F7
<invitado_web> encima intento acceder al chat desde otro notebook pero no puedo entrar a este chat
<beuno> la pregunta es, cuando hiciste eso, se te prendio el monitor de la notebook?
<invitado_web> puede por que este con puppy linux, no sé
<beuno> si se te prendio al hacer eso, entonces si es algo de la configuracion
<beuno> si no, es algo de la notebook
<invitado_web> uff no me acuerdo
<invitado_web> estoy con tres monitores ahora
<invitado_web> como hago para poder volver de ese ctrl alt f1?
<invitado_web> leiste la pregunta? pasa que se que el monitor de lanotebook funciona, entre al bios y funciono lo mas bien desde ahí, lo mismo que la instalación desde 0 de ubuntu...
<invitado_web> ahora cuando inicia ubununtu pasa eso...
<invitado_web> de la pantalla de bienvenida de hp, se oscurece
<invitado_web> beuno, estas?
<beuno> peron, si
<invitado_web> no hay problema
<invitado_web> que sugeris?
<invitado_web> si no intento nuevamente el ctrl alt f1, y vuevlo para decirte lo que vi
<beuno> invitado_web, hiciste una instalacion de cero?
<invitado_web> si
<beuno> que model de notebook es?
<invitado_web> elimine todo lo que había
<invitado_web> lo pise todo
<invitado_web> es una hp 8440p
<invitado_web> la usaba siempre con la dock
<beuno> probemos esto
<beuno> volve a la terminal
<beuno> o conecta el monitor externo
<beuno> y en una terminal escribi:  rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> a ver
<invitado_web> lo hice
<invitado_web> y no paso nada
<beuno> reinicia ahora
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> ahí vengo para decirte como me fue
<beuno> dale
<invitado_web> gracias
<invitado_web_> volví
<invitado_web_> la situación sigue igual
<invitado_web_> mismo, fui a la opción de configuración de pantallas
<invitado_web_> y sigue sin dejarme espejar, no pasa nada si pido que detecte monitores, y tampoco puedo cambiar la resolución del primario
<beuno> hm
<beuno> probemos algo mas
<beuno> xrandr --output --auto
<invitado_web_> todo en la terminal (ctrl alt t)?
<beuno> si
<invitado_web_> asi como esta?
<invitado_web_> ok
<beuno> bah
<beuno> o en el monitor secundario
<invitado_web_> si s, todo lo estoy haciendo por el monitor secundario, con el primario no hay caso.
<invitado_web_> copio lo que arrojo:
<invitado_web_> hp@hp-HP-EliteBook-8440p:~$ xrandr --output --auto warning: output --auto not found; ignoring hp@hp-HP-EliteBook-8440p:~$
<invitado_web_> lo ignoró
<beuno> proba
<beuno> xrandr -q
<beuno> y contame lo que te dice
<invitado_web_> ok
<invitado_web_> ahora si, este es el resultado del comando:
<invitado_web_> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 864, maximum 8192 x 8192 eDP1 connected 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 309mm x 174mm    1366x768       60.0*+   40.0   VGA1 connected 1152x864+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 376mm x 301mm    1280x1024      60.0 +   75.0      1152x864       75.0*     1024x768       75.1     60.0      800x600        75.0     60.3      640x480        75.0    
<beuno> ok, ve los dos monitores
<invitado_web_> mismo en la configuarión de pantallas, me aparecen los dos
<invitado_web_> pero cuando elijo el primario, y le doy aplicar, queda todo oscuro, hasta que vuelve de vuelta con el secundario
<beuno> a ver
<beuno> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 800x600
<invitado_web_> le doy tal cual en la terminal?
<beuno> si
<invitado_web_> ok
<beuno> a ver si en una menor resolucion anda
<invitado_web_> ok
<invitado_web_> ahí bajo la resolución
<invitado_web_> un seg
<beuno> del monitor externo?
<invitado_web_> claro
<invitado_web_> solo de el externo
<beuno> hm
<invitado_web_> el primario sigue en los 1366x766
<invitado_web_> eso es lo que me dice la configuracion de monitores
<beuno> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 800x600
<beuno> proba eso
<invitado_web_> estoy bajandome el shutter para pasarte un print de pantalla
<invitado_web_> no se hacerlosi no de otra forma en ubuntu :S
<invitado_web_> ok a ver
<beuno> si eso no anda
<beuno> xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 800x600
<invitado_web> volvi
<invitado_web> beuno, intente el anteultimo, pero la cosa sigue igual
<invitado_web> el último, me lo podrías pasar nuevamente, podía visualizarlo, pero la maquina se abatato
<invitado_web> beuno, estas?
<beuno> si
<beuno> xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 800x600
<invitado_web> a ver
<invitado_web> me arrojo esto:
<invitado_web> warning: output LVDS1 not found; ignoring
<beuno> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 800x600
<beuno> proba sin el 1
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> lo mismo:
<invitado_web> warning: output LVDS not found; ignoring
<invitado_web> estoy al horno me parece... :D
<beuno> hmmm
<beuno> invitado_web, no, es algo de software
<beuno> en el horno es cuando es algo de hardware  :)
<beuno> aha
<beuno> invitado_web, sabes que placa de video tenes?
<beuno> nvidia o intel?
<beuno> si es intel, hay algo que podemos intentar
<beuno> so no sabes, pone esto:   lspci | grep vga
<invitado_web> se me desconecto
<invitado_web> ahí volví
<invitado_web> no hay forma de configurar la pantalla primaria desde la terminal?
<beuno> invitado_web, sabes que placa de video tenes?
<beuno> intel o nvidia?
<beuno> so no sabes, pone esto:   lspci | grep vga
<invitado_web> puse eso
<invitado_web> y como que se quedo pensando
<invitado_web> no da respuesta
<beuno> que raro
<beuno> dale a: control + c
<beuno> y proba: lspci
<invitado_web> dio esto:
<beuno> ahi te va a decir "Display controller: ..."
<invitado_web> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 12) 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06) 00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset KT Controller (rev 06) 00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Co
<beuno> ok
<beuno> bien
<beuno> parece que la solucion es esta: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f64/ubuntu-10-04-blank-screen-on-hp-8440p-integrated-gpu-557343.html
<beuno> - open Terminal window
<beuno> - type gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<beuno> - find line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<beuno> - add i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa after quiet splash, so the line was as fallow:
<beuno> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa"
<beuno> - save changes
<beuno> - type sudo update-grub
<beuno> (todo eso desde la terminal en la interfaz, no en control + alt + f1)
<invitado_web> ok
<invitado_web> todo con ctrl alt t
<invitado_web> bueno hago lo que decis
<invitado_web> ahí va
<invitado_web> beuno
<invitado_web> hecho
<invitado_web> pero no funcionó
<invitado_web> abrí de vuelta el gedit, y quedo la linea modificada
<invitado_web> pero cuando voy a conf de monitores
<invitado_web> sigue la misma situación
<invitado_web> aca una captura
<invitado_web> http://k14.kn3.net/92256A8D5.png
<beuno> invitado_web, hiciste todo eso
<beuno> y reiniciaste?
<invitado_web> no
<invitado_web> ahí lo hago
<invitado_web> y vengo
<invitado_web> gracias
<invitado_web> Beuno me solucionaste el problema!
<invitado_web> muchisimas gracias
<invitado_web> estas?
<beuno> invitado_web, \o/
<beuno> me alegro
<invitado_web> grande che
<invitado_web> cuanto te debo?
<invitado_web> como puedo hacer para demostrar mi agradeciento?
<beuno> invitado_web, in usuario de Ubuntu content  ;)
<invitado_web> que es eso?
<invitado_web> donde esta?
<invitado_web> ...
<invitado_web> realmente no entiendo
<invitado_web> bueno
<invitado_web> gracias nuevamente por tu ayuda desinteresada
<invitado_web> espero que andes bien
<invitado_web> saludos :)
<seva_> hola
<seva_> hay alguien
<seva_> es importante porfa!
<debsan> !ask seva_
<seva_> quiero formatear una memoria micro sd y me tira un error
<debsan> no hay bot
<debsan> que error ?
<seva_> me dice dispositivo ocupado
<seva_> ya que no me deja hacer nada
<seva_> .../dev/sdb1 is mounted
<seva_> hola
<seva_> alguien que me ayude
<seva_> nadie?
<marcelo_fdz> hola seva_
<seva_> hola
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, qué estás usando para formatear la memoria?
<seva_> vos me podes ayudar?
<marcelo_fdz> vamos a ver :-P
<seva_> el sistema de Unidad de disco
<marcelo_fdz> la "Utilidad de Discos"?
<seva_> quice hacerlo por consola pero tampoco resulto
<seva_> si
<seva_> perdon
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, ok, fijate que tiene que haber un botón que diga "umount device'
<marcelo_fdz> o "desmontar"
<seva_> y en español seria?
<seva_> si
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, hacele click
<seva_> ok
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, ahora probá formatear unidad
<seva_> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/sdb1: Read-only file system
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, es una partición NTFS de Windows, no?
<seva_> pero lo van a usar en un dispositivo movil
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, ok, o sea que necesitás que sea FAT32 ?
<seva_> si
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, hacé click a la izquierda en el ícono de la memoria
<seva_> si
<seva_> pero me sigue tirando el mismo error
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, después seleccioná la partición ntfs y click en "eliminar partición"
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, ahora te va a aparecer todo vacio, dale crear nueva partición, le decís que de tipo FAT32, y listo el pollo
<seva_> Error erasing: helper exited with exit code 1: In part_del_partition: device_file=/dev/sdb, offset=72192
<seva_> me tira error cuando pondo eliminar particion
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, uhm..., no es el mismo error
<seva_> si veo
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, anda bien esa memoria?
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, te aparece "read only" porque no la "quitaste con seguridad" en el windows
<seva_> uh
<seva_> es que no es mio
<seva_> y tengo que entregar un trabajo
<seva_> que  mal
<seva_> osea que devuelvo la memoria y digo que los quiten bien
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, Linux no la monta como lectura/escritura (no te deja escribir ahí) porque el sistema de archivos ntfs quedó medio incoherente al no extraer el disco como corresponde
<seva_> uh
<seva_> que mal
<seva_> ok...
<seva_> voy a tener que salir a comprar una memoria
<seva_> je
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, no, podemos tratar de borrar todo de cero
<seva_> como
<seva_> ?
<marcelo_fdz> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, supongo que /dev/sdb es el disco usb
<seva_> si
<marcelo_fdz> por los mensajes de error
<seva_> bah, creo
<seva_> ok
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, eso tarda
<marcelo_fdz> pero llena de ceros tu memoria sd, va a quedar virgen
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, después de eso abrís la "Utilidad de Discos" y le creás una partición FAT32
<seva_> no me sale la opsion crear particion
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, ya terminó el comando dd?
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, antes de tirar el comando dd tenés que salir de la utilidad de discos
<seva_> uh me mataste
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, lo abrís de nuevo cuando termina el dd
<seva_> que es el dd
<marcelo_fdz> el comando que te escribí arriba
<marcelo_fdz> lo tenés que ejecutar en la terminal
<seva_> no salio ningun comando
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, no sé qué es lo que quisiste hacer...
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, lo que te proponía era borrar por completo la memoria y dejarla en cero con un comando en la terminal. Para eso, tenés que ejecutar la terminal, escribir el comando.... y esperar que termine
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, buscá "terminal" en los programas
<seva_> si pero no salio ningun comando
<seva_> tengo la terminal abierta
<seva_> pero no tengo el comando
<marcelo_fdz> bien, ahora escribí "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb"
<marcelo_fdz> sin comillas y dale enter
<marcelo_fdz> fijate de haber salido de la utilidad de discos antes
<seva_> "dd: abriendo «/dev/sdb»: Sistema de archivos de solo lectura"
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, por casualidad el SD tiene el lock de escritura bloqueado?
<seva_> eso no se
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, sacalo y fijate
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-3hWc1rLfaFE/Tg9ucFfsRGI/AAAAAAAAATQ/2x2qZ0YHEzg/s1600/Lock%2BSwitch.png
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, en esa foto, ahí a la izquierda es un pendorchito de plástico amarillo
<marcelo_fdz> hay que correrlo hasta la otra punta
<seva_> si
<seva_> si
<seva_> estaba para el otro lado...
<seva_> por eso
<seva_> que boludo soy
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, ahora poné la memoria y probá con la utilidad de discos lo que dijimos primero
<marcelo_fdz> el dd tarda mucho
<marcelo_fdz> esto otro es más seguro y más rápido
<seva_> ya me deja copiar
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, listo, entonces la partición NTFS estaba bien
<marcelo_fdz> bueno, listo entonces
<seva_> si
<seva_> gracias
<seva_> me sirvio todo
<seva_> por ahora me deja
<seva_> sos un maestro
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, y vos un boludo :-P (lo dijiste vos)
<marcelo_fdz> jaja
<seva_> jejejejeje
<seva_> es verdad
<marcelo_fdz> seva_, la próxima tirá la pregunta y si hay alguien te contesta
<seva_> el boludo del mes!!!
<marcelo_fdz> sino lista de correo
<marcelo_fdz> o foro
<seva_> ok
<marcelo_fdz> salutes
<seva_> gracias Marcelo
<seva_> saludos
<gran> hola, tenia una parte del disco rígido de mi notebook vacia, la formatie como ext2 y cuando la monto solo root puede acceder? como cambio el propietario de la particion a mi user?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-09
 * gmnes is away: odnasergeR
 * gmnes is away: odnasergeR
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-11
<totalnoob> hola hay alguien?
#ubuntu-ar 2012-02-12
 * gmnes is away: 
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-04
<djtuxy> Buenas
<djtuxy> Esto anda todavia?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-05
<lordsystem> programa "Las Noticias son de Todos" por tu Radio Ubuntu Venezuela conducido y dirigido por tu amigo Lord_System,  recuerda por http://ubunturadiove.caster.fm/
<fmonroy07> He desarrollado el libro: Corre Linux Corre basado en Ubuntu
<fmonroy07> ya fue liberado para la comunidad bajo licencia creative commons
<fmonroy07> http://aceptarocancelar.blogspot.com.es/2013/01/corre-linux-corre.html
<mativillagra> Buenas!!!
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-07
<invitado_web> hola...hay alguien allí?
<invitado_web> necesito ayuda, por favor, con una impresora Toshiba
<invitado_web> hay alguine que sepa como hacer andar una copiadora Toshiba e-studio203Sd en un Ubuntu 10.10?
<invitado_web> mi dirección electrónica es gustavomrosas@gmail.com, si alguien puede ayudarme, le estaré muy agradecido, soy director de una biblioteca popular y es para esta institución que lo necesito...
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-08
<perez> hola soy el senor perez tengo ubuntu 12.10 mi pregunta era si al yo darle upgrade al sistema operativo osea al al version 13.04 se borra todo???
<perez> ??
<perez> ?
<perez> tengo ubuntu 12.10 mi pregunta era si al yo darle upgrade al sistema operativo osea al al version 13.04 se borra todo???
<perez> ??
<perez> ?
<perez> tengo ubuntu 12.10 mi pregunta era si al yo darle upgrade al sistema operativo osea al al version 13.04 se borra todo???
<perez> ??
<perez> ?
<perez> tengo ubuntu 12.10 mi pregunta era si al yo darle upgrade al sistema operativo osea al al version 13.04 se borra todo???
<perez> ??
<perez> ??
<perez> ?
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-09
<lordsystem> Ya estamos en vivo por tu radio online ubuntu Venezuela y el programa las noticias son de todos y su especial de música hoy con una noche de Boleros para esos tiempos de nuestros abuelos y no tan abuelos.. así q llama a tu papa o tus viejos y diles q escuchen la radio Ubuntu Venezuela por http://ubunturadiove.caster.fm/
<perez> hola soy el sr. Perez tengo ubuntu 12.10 de yo le doy upgrade al sistema operativo completo se borra todo???
<perez> ??
<perez> ?
<perez> ?
<gaucho> perez no
#ubuntu-ar 2013-02-10
<invitado_web> hola
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-ar to: Unite a nuestro grupo: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ar - Nuestro site:  http://ubuntu.org.ar/ | Foros: http://uluga.ubuntuforums.org/ | Mailing List: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-ar | Actividades: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ | Identi.ca http://identi.ca/group/ubuntuar | Pegar texto  -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | ¿Offtopic? #ubuntu-es-offtopic | Si tenes  una preg
<invitado_webon> hola gente: Las versiones Live basadas en Ubuntu 13.10 que descargué se cuelgan y muestra pantalla distorsionada al iniciar mozilla
<invitado_webon> Mother AsrockAlive-Sempron 3400+ 2.5 Ghz-Ram 2gb
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-07
<irvsardeip> que tal necesitaba un poco de ayuda, el problema es que instale unos dirver libres (ATI) y al reiniciar ya no inicio el SO (elementari OS)
<irvsardeip> desinstale los driver y ahora esta una pantalla negra que dice:
<irvsardeip> [numero que van aumentando] BUG soft lockup-CPU#3 stuck for 22s!
<invitado_web> tambien dice:
<invitado_web> [khugepaged: 50] abierto:3406; cerrado:9249; diferido: 244; conflicto:470
<invitado_web> podrian ayudarme?
<invitado_web> puedo apagar bruscamente la lap y resolverlo despues?, quiero dormir XD
<invitado_web> alguien que me ayude
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-08
<atonidas> buenas
#ubuntu-ar 2014-02-09
<PingDonga> buenas
<PingDonga> no puedo lograr que "scid" (un programita de ajedrez) quede instalado en la barra de apps
<PingDonga> puedo ejecutar scid desde una consola. si selecciono dejar mantener en el lanzador cuando reinicio no se queda
<PingDonga> scid está instalado en el directorio /usr/games
<PingDonga> unity tampoco lo encuentra cuando selecciono buscar apps
<PingDonga> será un problema de path? o será otra cosa?
<PingDonga> ya lo solucioné.  copié uno de los archivos .desktop y lo modifiqué para que ejecute scid.
#ubuntu-ar 2016-02-11
<sadalsuud> cuando se mueve o se copian archivos en un servidor linux, esos movimientos pues quedan guardados o registrados en algun lado?? ...
